# Muddy WELKS



## Bijou (Aug 26, 2009)

Drove to Malvern yesterday in the most appalling weather to WELKS Champ show - the outside rings were a total mud bath so we showed inside where Angel won Best bitch and Best Opposite Sex and Hawk rounded off his puppy career by winning Best puppy, 1st in Junior and then went on to win Reserve Best Dog - good luck for anyone showing today or Sunday - bring your wellies - you'll need them !


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Congratulations 

I did look at the reults last night and thought I recognised the names.


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

What a lovely day for you - well done


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

Congratulations on your wins, they are excellent results! It sure was muddey today; we had a few people slip over in our ring, I thought I was going to take a tumble at one point! The inside things seem to be as had as the outside LOL


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Bijou said:


> Drove to Malvern yesterday in the most appalling weather to WELKS Champ show - the outside rings were a total mud bath so we showed inside where Angel won Best bitch and Best Opposite Sex and Hawk rounded off his puppy career by winning Best puppy, 1st in Junior and then went on to win Reserve Best Dog - good luck for anyone showing today or Sunday - bring your wellies - you'll need them !


Well done - excellent reuslts and worth the appalling drive! :thumbup:

We were in Tent 1, on the concrete but in the middle of the halls - and it was a freezing wind tunnel! We didn't take Xia because she is in season; Quinny didn't get placed, but Leon came second out of 11 in Junior to qualify for Crufts 2013 - so we also felt the drive had been worth it.

We almost changed our minds when we hit the delays in the M1 on the way home though -the journey home took just over an hour longer than the journey there


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

Bijou said:


> good luck for anyone showing today or Sunday - bring your wellies - you'll need them !


For some bizarre reason I missed the entry thinking Gundog day was Friday and knowing we wouldn't be able to go as my daughter was doing the Swimathon.

Sounds like it could be a total mud-bath by tomorrow - I always got the impression that Malvern was one of the better venues for handling water - but then - the ridiculous amount of rain we have had recently, I guess even the better places may struggle - hard to believe some parts of the country have official droughts slapped on them


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

i missed you all. Long tiring 2 days for me but............. got the CC. whoop de whoop i'm on cloud nine


----------



## Bijou (Aug 26, 2009)

HEY   fantabulous result Dexter - a huge congrats from me and all the Belgians !!

Spellweaver, we just missed the tailback on the M1 as we went off at the A14 junction - but even so it took us over 3 hours to drive home



> hard to believe some parts of the country have official droughts slapped on them


LOL ...can you believe that we have a hosepipe ban *AND* a flood warning here in Lincolnshire..totally bonkers


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

dexter said:


> i missed you all. Long tiring 2 days for me but............. got the CC. whoop de whoop i'm on cloud nine


Well done!! :thumbup:


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

aren't we glad we're not there to day?


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

dexter said:


> aren't we glad we're not there to day?


Tell me about it - I don't think I've ever been so glad to have missed an entry closing 

horrible, horrible day - was supposed to be going shopping with my mum, but we've postponed it - this is flipping November / December weather - what on earth is going on with our wearther.


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Good luck to anyone braving the weather there today. It rained literally all night (I know cos i was up all night in the stable on foal watch!!!) and we have gale force winds right now  Went along to WELKS yesterday to pick up some new crates and it was horrendous, I can only imagine what its like today


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I meant to enter the iggie babies but missed the entries glad I did though as I wouldn't have liked to have shown them today they would have just shivered all the time. I bet there will be hardly any entries in the puppy classes as well.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Massive well done bijou, what an excellent day 

Ive seen people putting pics up on facebook of the mud bath and it just looks horrific!!



dexter said:


> i missed you all. Long tiring 2 days for me but............. got the CC. whoop de whoop i'm on cloud nine


omg well done!!! thats brilliant


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

I should have been dog sitting for a friend who has Gordons today so she could go, she decided not to cos of the weather, good job for me as I had to walk other friends dog as she is seriously ill, hang on a minute Im a dog sitter with no pay here

Dont mind really they are good friends


----------

